# Hmm... Belgian Malinois?



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I am starting to think that Bayne may be Malinois versus GSD. He has a lot of the characteristics and looks of the GSD but something is saying to me that he may just be Malinois. After seeing Keechak's thread in the pic forum, I started to wonder about Bayne... there are pic's in there of a Malinois. So I started doing some research. I don't know though! Not that it really matters but it is kinda bugging me now lol! 

Bayne is 25.5 in at the withers and weighs around 65lbs. He is more than likely still a mix (which is perfectly fine ). What do you all think?


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

i'd say a cross between the two, that face and tail are very GSD


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I know eh! He does look GSD to me, especially his face and tail. Except, to me, his muzzle looks a little narrower than a GSD. I had always leaned more toward GSD/Collie mix but after I saw pics of a Malinois, I started wondering lol. I hadn't even thought about him being GSD/Malinois. That is a pretty good guess I think, Thank you 

Anyone else?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be honest, I can't tell the two breeds apart at a glance. My neighbor has an ex military working dog that's a Malinois. I thought he was a GSD when I first saw him.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> I'll be honest, I can't tell the two breeds apart at a glance. My neighbor has an ex military working dog that's a Malinois. I thought he was a GSD when I first saw him.


I always thought they were very easy to tell apart

this is a mal










this be a GSD









they be an ickle bit different


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow!! I covered the head of the Malinois pic that you posted and that is Bayne's body! Bayne has the tail and face of a GSD like you said...


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

From what I understand some people are intentionally crossing the two for working dogs.

This is a GSD x Malinois cross according to the page I found it on (actual police dogs)










http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com/sold4.htm


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow... there are some gorgeous dogs on that site!

Looking at all the pics I've seen, I'm really leaning toward GSD/Mal.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ACampbell said:


> From what I understand some people are intentionally crossing the two for working dogs.
> 
> This is a GSD x Malinois cross according to the page I found it on (actual police dogs)
> 
> ...


It is getting common. Our county has some of them. The cross if it turns out right does a few positive things. It takes some of the edge off the Bel Mal temperment, adds physical size and strengh to the Bel Mal size.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I've seen some of it before, I'm not sure I'm convinced it's "the way" but taking some edge off some of the Mal's isn't a horrible thing and adding a bit more body structure isn't either. Unfortunately, like any crossbred some just won't turn out to be what anyone wants.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Your dog could easily be part Malinois. The breed is so incredibly varied in looks and structure from one dog to the next, that there is a vast range of "type" in there.



















This is 100% malinois. I am OFTEN asked if he is a cross.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Your dog is stunning!

Yes, I am sure now than Bayne is at least part Malinois. There was always something about him that said to me that he was not what I thought he was. His size for one thing and his structure. He is built like a Malinois. At least in all the pictures and such that I have found.

It doesn't change anything for me other than a new interest in a different breed other than the GSD lol!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments. He is a special dog. 

I've owned both GSDs and Malinois. Currently I have only Malinois, but both have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I totally understand  GSD's are pretty special to me. My last dog (well before Bayne) was a pure bred GSD bitch... she is what made me fall in love with the breed. I will always have a Shepherd because of her and thanks to her (in a way), I fell in love with Bayne. Now though... I may be swayed by Mal's


----------



## SDKate (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey everybody!

I would deeply appreciate any feedback. We got our puppy Jax in a somewhat unusual way. He was supposedly born 7/28/09, making him almost 3 months old. He weighs about 14 pounds now (8.5 lbs. four weeks ago when we got him). Stands about 14 inches tall now. We were told he was a Malinois/Golden cross, but this was not necessarily credible. I've looked at many web pix, and am convinced there is Malinois there; but maybe not golden. Problem: my husband is afraid he will be too small (30 lbs. maybe) therefore coyote bait here in rural San Diego. Please look at pix (if upload is successful.) Do you all see Malinois here, and maybe I can hope for a 40-50 lb. dog? He's is a wonderful dog, BTW. Note: black muzzle, huge bat triangle ears, fawn with lots of black-tipped hairs, white toes in back, white star on chest, super smart for a baby. But I'm biased.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't see Malinois at all to be honest. Mixes of Mal are, IME quite rare as they aren't very well known and those that keep them are pretty careful about where they go and whqat note.

A black muzzle etc is not an indication of a Malinois...many dogs carry those same characteristics.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not very good at making breed guesses but I think your pup will be 40-50lbs at least. My Bayne averages 65lbs and I would think most dogs over 30lbs would be too big for a coyote to bother with for the most part. I'm no expert though lol!


----------



## rbustard (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Malinois. I can certainly see the Mal in your dog and would agree with others that the other half is GSD.



Wynpyp said:


> I am starting to think that Bayne may be Malinois versus GSD. He has a lot of the characteristics and looks of the GSD but something is saying to me that he may just be Malinois. After seeing Keechak's thread in the pic forum, I started to wonder about Bayne... there are pic's in there of a Malinois. So I started doing some research. I don't know though! Not that it really matters but it is kinda bugging me now lol!
> 
> Bayne is 25.5 in at the withers and weighs around 65lbs. He is more than likely still a mix (which is perfectly fine ). What do you all think?


I have a Malinois. I can see the Mal in your dog and agree with others that the other half looks like GSD.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

Being another Malinois owner I will definitely say he is at least part Malinois. Mine tends to fold his ears back at various times when walking or greeting us. Dad says its his 'aerodynamic' walk.


----------



## eminart (Nov 24, 2009)

He certainly looks like he COULD have some Mal in him. I would expect a GSD/Mal mix to look very similar to that. But, in reality, all dogs breeds were made from "mutts". The characteristics of all "pure" breeds came from those original dogs that were just dogs. 

SO, it's quite possible that your dog is a mix of collie/lab/beagle/greyhound/great dane/schnauzer/poodle/pit bull/doberman/saluki/pointer/visla and has absolutely no purebred GSD OR Mal in him.

However, he certainly looks to have at least some kind of shepherd in him. Although he does have some coloration that is common in Mals, I'd be hesitant to say that he definitely has any in him just due to the fact that there aren't a lot of them around, especially breeding with random dogs.


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> i'd say a cross between the two, that face and tail are very GSD


Ditto to that.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

eminart said:


> He certainly looks like he COULD have some Mal in him. I would expect a GSD/Mal mix to look very similar to that. But, in reality, all dogs breeds were made from "mutts". The characteristics of all "pure" breeds came from those original dogs that were just dogs.
> 
> SO, it's quite possible that your dog is a mix of collie/lab/beagle/greyhound/great dane/schnauzer/poodle/pit bull/doberman/saluki/pointer/visla and has absolutely no purebred GSD OR Mal in him.
> 
> However, he certainly looks to have at least some kind of shepherd in him. Although he does have some coloration that is common in Mals, I'd be hesitant to say that he definitely has any in him just due to the fact that there aren't a lot of them around, especially breeding with random dogs.


Actually, where I live there are a ton of purebred GSD's and quite a few Mals. Where he was from also has a lot of GSD's and Mals. My thinking he is a GSD/Mal is not because of his coloration... it had more to do with his build. I know for sure he is part GSD, that is not questionable.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The body type and sharpness of the face look mal to me but again, no one can be sure without dna testing.
It's funny I always liked GSDs in the sense that I like ALL dogs, but since I've begun working with two of them about a year ago (a white and a sable) they are really growing on me

..and I also have a friend who has two belgian shepherds and they (to me anyway) have a very different look in build and facial structure. I call her puppy the "Spy vs Spy dog" LOL.

Here's a pic of the white GSD, Memphis. I'd steal this dog in a second if I could












SDKate said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I would deeply appreciate any feedback. We got our puppy Jax in a somewhat unusual way. He was supposedly born 7/28/09, making him almost 3 months old. He weighs about 14 pounds now (8.5 lbs. four weeks ago when we got him). Stands about 14 inches tall now. We were told he was a Malinois/Golden cross, but this was not necessarily credible. I've looked at many web pix, and am convinced there is Malinois there; but maybe not golden. Problem: my husband is afraid he will be too small (30 lbs. maybe) therefore coyote bait here in rural San Diego. Please look at pix (if upload is successful.) Do you all see Malinois here, and maybe I can hope for a 40-50 lb. dog? He's is a wonderful dog, BTW. Note: black muzzle, huge bat triangle ears, fawn with lots of black-tipped hairs, white toes in back, white star on chest, super smart for a baby. But I'm biased.


I'm afraid you won't know how big he gets until he gets there! LOL. Cracker was 24 lbs at 4 1/2 months and grew into a 70 lb dog...so I would think your boy is probably going to be at least 40 lbs. But in Coyote country, regardless of your dog's size, (unless he's a very very big dog) he's still somewhat at risk so be sure to keep an eye on him!


----------



## Sympatico (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey All,

I found this post through google images, trying once again to figure out what breed my dog is. I saw the OP's and said wow...that is strikingly similar to Kali! Little lighter colored fur, but very similar lines.

Here's a few pics...she is originally from Alabama she was sent to New Hampshire with a busted leg, tail, and tape worm to avoid euthanasia, and I was lucky enough to find her there and bring her up to Montreal where I live, but travel to NH regularly with her 

Here's her...I don't have that many side body shots of her, maybe I'll try and get some later to give you guys a better idea, here's a few that show her size/coloring and some features...anyone have any ideas?

Keep in mind when the shelter picked her up her leg and tail were broken...so the end of her tail the last bone basically does a 90 degree angle down, guess they didn't see a need to fix it, but I think it makes her tail look a little stubbier than it should be.

should also mention, all those shots are of her at about 2 years old or so, so full grown - except the last one where I believe she was around 5-6 months old
Thanks all so much!


----------



## Sympatico (Jul 23, 2010)

here's a few more just incase


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have no idea, I see German shepherd mix. Your dog is gorgeous though!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

She looks a lot like my Bayne! She is a looker!


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

i have a GSD/ malinois cross and she looks almost identical to your dog, only Hanna's colours are a little darker.


----------



## Kendyl13 (Sep 14, 2012)

SDKate said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I would deeply appreciate any feedback. We got our puppy Jax in a somewhat unusual way. He was supposedly born 7/28/09, making him almost 3 months old. He weighs about 14 pounds now (8.5 lbs. four weeks ago when we got him). Stands about 14 inches tall now. We were told he was a Malinois/Golden cross, but this was not necessarily credible. I've looked at many web pix, and am convinced there is Malinois there; but maybe not golden. Problem: my husband is afraid he will be too small (30 lbs. maybe) therefore coyote bait here in rural San Diego. Please look at pix (if upload is successful.) Do you all see Malinois here, and maybe I can hope for a 40-50 lb. dog? He's is a wonderful dog, BTW. Note: black muzzle, huge bat triangle ears, fawn with lots of black-tipped hairs, white toes in back, white star on chest, super smart for a baby. But I'm biased.



I am so happy i saw your post, although from a few years ago, because I have a 5 month old puppy that looks exactly like yours and I have the same exact questions that you did! We got Jetta at 8 weeks from someone who told us she was a German Shepard/Yellow Lab mix, but due to her small size and markings I have suspicions that she is most likely a malinois. She weighs about 19 lbs at 18 weeks now, and has the exact markings you described in your dog. Please fill me in on how big your dog is now as a full grown adult! Feel free to throw in any other info you think might be helpful! Thanks!


----------

